# Boarding kennels



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend good boarding kennels in Abu Dhabi? I know of American Vet anyone used these?


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

I used American Veterinary when I brought my cats into the country. They were great and I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

cmajewsk said:


> I used American Veterinary when I brought my cats into the country. They were great and I would definitely recommend them.


Thank you for that. I've been let down by someone who was supposed to be looking after my dog. I'm going to phone them now.


----------

